# Question for the "Pros" ????



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Any of you real woodworkers got any secret potions to take the CA glue off of your fingers, etc... Been using acetone and does a pretty good job until I really skrew up and got it all over my hands.:redface: 

Just wonderin' if there is sumthin better.. I really coated myself trying to rescue one of the 'Big Boys' this PM..Gad...what a mess. Can hardly feel the keyboard.


:question: :question: 

Thanx for any help

"Ol' Sticky"


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

go to any hobby shop and buy CA "Unbonder"

seems to work better than acetone


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

step away from the acetone. that stuff can soak in through yer skin and cause

probs with fertility.  i won't go into it any deeper.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> step away from the acetone. that stuff can soak in through yer skin *and cause *
> 
> *probs with fertility.*  i won't go into it any deeper.


_____________

Come on now, Randall*....."Date of Birth..May 14, 1931*"

LOL...'fertility' ain't one of my big worries no more..sad_smiles

And..thanks Spec...I'll give it a try.. Despite his advice..my training as a pill roller told me that the "Acetone Bath" was not really the best way to go...:smile:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I started using nitrile gloves and they work great. CA won't stick to them


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> I started using nitrile gloves and they work great. CA won't stick to them


speaking of, we should be getting our free boxes soon

I wear golves when messing with my epoxy...I use the 5 minute 2ton stuff, don't want to play around there LOL I wear them when using any paint, thinner, envirotex, and tung oils (nasty stuff). If i touch it, I can taste it...and thats not good.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Well..once again..you guys come thru. Thought about vinyl exam glove we sell, but just figured I'd end up with a nice pen with a glove dangling off of it..LOL

Wholesaler in the AM (or Walgreens..they're usually cheaper than my wholesaler)...

Thanks again for saving the geezer's day:bounce:


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Sticky  --- I haven't tried it on CA but I've found that GoJo hand cleaner (original) does a job on a lot of the things which acetone or other solvents won't work on.

Bob


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Make sure you get Nitril and not latex, a lot of folks (me incuded) have allergies to latex and your wrists will look like they were mauled by chiggers from the reaction.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Surf Hunter said:


> Make sure you get Nitril and not latex, a lot of folks (me incuded) have allergies to latex and your wrists will look like they were mauled by chiggers from the reaction.


CA will stick to latex. DAMHIKT


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

*"DAMHIKT*".....OK, I give up Bobby..is that some mis=spelled curse word...or "puter abbreviation" for something else ????...Don't sound good...:smile:

Happened to look in the 'dispensary' here at the casa and found out we HAD three boxes of nitril gloves...what the girls use on Momma when they are shining her up in the AMs...Problemo solved thanks to you guys..Just tried them out and they work GREAT.... Was trying to whup out a Churchill in Randall's pearl color with some Inlace blanks...baaaad idea...just when you're about finished turning the dam n blank blows up..Three tries...three sets of flying acrylic going everywhere...Live and learn...His other pen is beautiful anyways.. Really was looking forward to skrewing him outa about 50 bucks but that idea went down the drain (or across the garage.lol)...Inlace just will not take kindly to being cut down too thinly.. Another lesson learned..

Thanks again, all..for MORE assistance to the old fart...


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

When ever you are working with CA,keep the unbonder with in reach.

I remember reading a story somewhere of a gent working on a lathe and how he stuck his hand to the ways of the lathe,he supposedly was stuck there for 6 hours before his wife came home.

I'll bet she struck a hell of a deal to before she handed him the debonder. LOL

dick


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> *"DAMHIKT*".....OK, I give up Bobby..is that some mis=spelled curse word...or "puter abbreviation" for something else ????...Don't sound good...:smile:


"*D*on't *A*sk *M*e *H*ow *I* *K*now *T*his!" or a typo while typing DayumIt! or Bobby was acting out the scene from American Pie, "I glued myself to myself"


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga, what about trying the can as the inlace...gives a silver finish when done. I'll post some pics soon. I turned a few pens this last week but just have not posted up.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

LOL..Thanks, Brew... I get a feeling from some of Bill and GalvBay's posts that possibly our Bobby has had some unfortunate run-ins with CA glue....Ain't gonna ask for any details....   ...Had a couple of spooky situations myself. LOL

Bill..I wasn't using the inlace as an accent...It was a pure inlace blank..and it works beautifully if you just don't try to shave it too thin. Problem with the Churchills is that the final thickness must be about 1/16 and that is where the excitement starts...LOL... The pix I posted of Randall's pen is pure inlace blank and it turned out great...Just tried to get a little too fancy with the Biggie... Looking forward to some pix of what you and the tin cans created...


----------

